# DSL Connection keeps dropping. Lose of signal.



## ja5219 (Apr 1, 2006)

Hi, I have a 2Wire HomePortal 1700HW that I got brand new and have been using it for the past year. 

Recently I've been losing internet connection (DSL light goes off and then blinks)
Now.. I already called my ISP (AT&T) and they did say they were working on an outage here (That was a few days ago and according to them should have already been fixed)

All im asking is if someone could take a look at my stats to make sure my line may not be causing some of the issues. Everytime I use my house phone and listen to the dial tone I hear some "scratching" noises from time to time, I do have a DSL filter but im wondering if that is causing my internet to drop.

Lots of when I disconnect


> INF 2010/05/24 13:09:21 EST ppp: No response to 3 echo-requests
> INF 2010/05/24 13:09:21 EST ppp: Serial link appears to be disconnected.
> WRN 2010/05/24 13:09:23 EST adsl: adsl connection lost due to loss of frame
> INF 2010/05/24 13:09:23 EST adsl: adsl0: down (signal lost)
> ...


++ Stats



> DSL Down Up
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

This pretty much has to be the modem, the interior wiring, or the ISP network. Since they recently had an issue, I'd vote for them as the top suspect. :smile:


----------



## ja5219 (Apr 1, 2006)

Thank you, sorry for not being able to respond. Yes actually during that constant drop I called and they said it was an outage. 

Now the issue has come back, im beginning to think (although wish i was wrong) that its the modem. It seems like anytime I try and load something big "Videos,Pictures, Many pages at once) the internet connection drops.. I tried the same router Westell Model 328W and that only reconnected once in the 2 hours I tested it. 

Could it be the 2wire is more sensitive towards static/interferience on the line causing it to drop? Is there any additional stats i can provide from the 2wire modem that could help?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If one modem works much better than the other, you clearly have either a very touchy ISP connection or a bad device.

FWIW, you should be able to connect for days with no interruption, so if you're still dropping occasionally with the other modem, I'd say the ISP is the issue. It could be the interior wiring or filters as well.


----------

